# Boilermaker 15k in 2010



## Ilvenis (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone up for getting together for the 2010 Utica Boilermaker Road Race?  I've run it 5 times so far and it's by far my favorite road race.  It takes place on July 11th in Utica NY(that's central NY).

Also, any other furs hike in the Adirondacks? I'm working on getting my 46er status in the Adirondack High Peaks, I've downed 12 so far.  Hiking alone is ok some of the time, but all the time get's a bit lonely.


http://www.boilermaker.com/


----------

